# HELP with Aggression developing in Malinois Dog



## BergerBelge (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all. I am looking for some informed opinions of some nasty behaviour beginning in my boy. He is 11 months old, mostly physically developed. He has been socialised at the dog park, with other dogs and friends almost daily since he was 3 months (used to be very well mannered as a juvenile) but now that hes been about 9-10 months he is becoming very aggressive with certain dogs and trying to Hav sex with every other dog. The breeder told me he will be a bit funny from 6 to 12 months as his testosterone comes into full swing. My questions are these

1. why is he behaving this way? I truly do not believe he is in fear aggression or nervey. He is a confident, curious dog with a strong nerve and he is not "protecting" me and he does not exhibit alpha behaviour with me.

2. How can I rid him of this behaviour? I don't subscribe to dominance theory generally (I enter gates first, make him wait to be signalled to eat, etc etc), I am alpha at home but I am not a bully and heavy handed discipline will absolutely not work with a Belgian.

3. In regards to positive reinforcement training, how do I encourage him not attacking another dog?? Do I reward him for not running after it? I should be clear he is having dramas with 3 particular dogs not bitches, 2 neutered 1 not, around his size if not bigger that ARE NOT being dominant towards him, often they don't even come near him.

Thank you so much for any advice 

Regards


----------



## BergerBelge (Mar 18, 2014)

I should add he is well exercised, has a great diet, lots of mental stimulation, undesexed, well trained in the home environment but having trouble in public situations which is a cause/effect of this aggression at dog park. I am myself looking for answers. Breeder (very very knowledgeable lady) says I need to let him know at every step that I am boss. I DO that short of hurting him. He wears a choker chain and obeys every command onleash. He is quick to recover from a scolding but being physically dominant with him makes him more stubborn not passive. It will make him cagey and timid in the long run I believe


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Is he like this with other dogs during walks or only in dog parks? If he is generally fine around other dogs, passing other dogs, and if these separate incidences, maybe he's just not a good dog park candidate. 
"Look at me" games, rewarding for ignoring other dogs, and other training in that direction would be good to touch up on.
And like you said, some major personality changes can happen around that time. 

My dog was pretty much raised in dog parks and loved playing with all of them. Around the 1.5 yr mark he suddenly dropped interest in playing with all but a select few and would not tolerate most of them approaching his space. My forcing him to be a social dog by insisting it was a problem I needed to fix only made things worse. It took me a while to realize he just doesn't belong in dog parks. He still plays with dogs regularly (playdates, and dogs he definitely gets along with) and can hike with pretty much any dog even if both are off leash. But if I brought him into a crowded dog park right now I am preeetty sure he would actually bite another dog.


----------



## BergerBelge (Mar 18, 2014)

Well he was a poster puppy for the dog park as a young boy but as I said once he hit that 9-10 month age he really has become another dog and not all bad, as I said very confident , self assured and strong nerve . But he suddenly has become aggressive with certain dogs. And now that I think of it - all 3 dogs he is attacking have all started coming to dog park in the last month. Perhaps he feels ownership of the dog park and they never introduced correctly. Maybe that's an idea. But you have a great point, he has matured now and for the most part an extremely well socialised and well adjusted dog, perhaps it is time for him to move on from the dog park.


----------



## BergerBelge (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Canyx


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It could also be a neutered v. intact issue, too, now that his hormones are coming in. A lot of dog parks, daycares, etc. insist on only allowing in neutered males because that is a known issue.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

He is a teenage high octane working breed dog. You are also very correct about any harshness not working. I would not allow him off leash until this crazy period has passed LOL. I would go back to the basics and make it so that he has to earn everything he wants with obedience, that includes being around other dogs and people, if he cant behave then he gets removed for a time out.

that's all I have for now LOL. It just sounds like he is a horny teenager who is in that "losing his mind" stage.


----------

